# Awesome boots find!



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I was checking out a site and came across these boots. Aren't they awesome?!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

niiiiiice


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh WOW! Those are fantastic!!! Love them!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot dang!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Okay, I'm a guy, but I gotta say those boots are pretty cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ooooooo..PINK! http://www.corralboots.com/lapisk.html

and a cinco-de-mayo theme: http://www.corralboots.com/lamucoskandf.html


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Damn.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are boots with attitude!


----------

